
MaidSafe Dev Update – On Verge of TestNet 2 – Secure P2p Internet - overflow
https://www.maidsafe.org/t/dev-update-sprint-2-8-september-28-september/1733?u=dominikz
======
zeroconfirms
Can someone with way more skills in this realm explain to me the performance
trade offs for something like this, will this be a slower internet?

~~~
IamGod
No, it will be an even faster internet.

